# URGENT HELP NEEDED!! Salary Paid in cash but CO asks for third party documents



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

*Paid in cash, no pay slips*

I was paid in cash while working for the past 14 months, what should I do? 
Or does this mean I can't get a visa ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think so. may be give a valid reason for why you are not paid through a bank account/no issuing payslips and try to get some other document to ascertain of your employment with that company.

Normally if you are in a contract job they might do this and DIAC or ACS do not take into account your contract job period I think.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

movetothesun said:


> I was paid in cash while working for the past 14 months, what should I do?
> Or does this mean I can't get a visa ?


Get letter from the company stating that you were being paid in CASH, this much amounts, from this date to this date. Should be on letter head , signed/stamped. 

Also provide bank statements of ur self depositing ur cash money u earned from work into ur bank account.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

movetothesun said:


> I was paid in cash while working for the past 14 months, what should I do?
> Or does this mean I can't get a visa ?


If you filed tax returns, then I think that should be sufficient. But being paid in cash sometimes means being "off the books" in which case, it will be difficult to give an explanation.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

movetothesun said:


> I was paid in cash while working for the past 14 months, what should I do?
> Or does this mean I can't get a visa ?


Your salary must have been declared in your offer letter / appointment letter right?

Also, you surely can get a salary certificate from your employer. Moreover, you must have been crediting the cash to your account right? You can prove your income by showing offer letter + employer letter + bank cash credits...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

atsurti said:


> Your salary must have been declared in your offer letter / appointment letter right?
> 
> Also, you surely can get a salary certificate from your employer. Moreover, you must have been crediting the cash to your account right? You can prove your income by showing offer letter + employer letter + bank cash credits...


Yes, but if that person is truly living and working in New York (coming from Europe), and they are being paid in cash, that alone will raise red flags.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

I have various accounts that I have lodged the money into. 

I have the amount paid to me written on my reference letters. 

I can provide tax returns for 2010, 2011 but not 2012 as there are not filed until next January 2013. 

Will this do?


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Yes, but if that person is truly living and working in New York (coming from Europe), and they are being paid in cash, that alone will raise red flags.


I have valid papers and can show tax returns.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

movetothesun said:


> I have valid papers and can show tax returns.



Then the tax returns should suffice. 
Best ~


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Then the tax returns should suffice.
> Best ~


I suppose I can submitt everything I have and see what they request.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

movetothesun said:


> I suppose I can submitt everything I have and see what they request.



Honestly, I did not submit any paystubs or tax returns to ACS as they never requested it. The letter from HR and the reference letter from my manager was enough. My only hurdle now is the DIAC. To DIAC, I did upload paystubs and bank statements, along with everything I had submitted to ACS. So lets see how that goes.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

stormgal said:


> Honestly, I did not submit any paystubs or tax returns to ACS as they never requested it. The letter from HR and the reference letter from my manager was enough. My only hurdle now is the DIAC. To DIAC, I did upload paystubs and bank statements, along with everything I had submitted to ACS. So lets see how that goes.


It was the same for me... I had assumed the OP was talking about an application to DIAC, doesn't specifically mention either way though...


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

movetothesun said:


> I suppose I can submitt everything I have and see what they request.


Tax returns will def suffice. I was told payslips OR tax returns. I provided 2 payslips per year for those that I had, and tax returns for every year as well (bar 2012 of course). Had no issues.

Good luck


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If offer letter, peomotion/ salary revision letters and increment letters alongwith bank statement showing salary credit and tax deduction is not more than sufficient if Payslips or Tax returns are not available for most of the period of claimed experience?


----------



## Harsha Vardhan (Sep 6, 2012)

*Payslips for 189 visa application*

Hi All,

More or less my situation is also same . 

I worked for a small employer for 5 months and was paid in cash.

I do not have payslips / Contract letter / Tax Proofs. 

But ,somehow I managed to get the Reference Letter for ACS , but now while lodging 189 visa application ,system is asking for payslips or extra documents . I donot have any of those

CO has not been allocated yet . Will this be a problem ? Will my PR be rejected ? How do I manage this situation ? 

But I can contact my employer for any additional documents required . 

Can anyone suggest what are the possible extra docs that can be asked from my employer (other than the reference letter) ?

Thanks,
Jinkle


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*So what happened eventually?*



Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> More or less my situation is also same .
> 
> ...




So what happened eventually? I seem to be in a similar situation. Infact lets face it, it could be worse since my first employer was based in the UK and has now closed down and moved back to India. Although I might be bale to get in touch with him for requesting letters explaining the situation, however I feel DIAC wouldn't want to consider anything coming from a already dead company. :amen:


----------



## dunk (Nov 13, 2012)

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> More or less my situation is also same .
> 
> ...


My situation also same, I worked 1 year period and was paid in cash.
So I did not deposit it to any bank account so what could I do ?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Do they always ask for pay slips? Shouldn't a reference letter be enough?


----------



## dunk (Nov 13, 2012)

MrTweek said:


> Do they always ask for pay slips? Shouldn't a reference letter be enough?


If you can get details salary confirmation letter it would be enough .


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

movetothesun said:


> I suppose I can submitt everything I have and see what they request.


Dear movetothesun,

Did you submit your request to ACS? What was the response?

I ask this because I'm in the similar situation. Since April 2013 to November 2013 I was in a job where I was getting paid in cash. I've the offer letter from the company and on the offer letter itself, they have mentioned that the salary will be paid by cash. I've salary slips for all the months and each one of them mentions that the Payment method is by cash. Further, I can ask my employer to provide a separate letter mentioning that the salary was paid in cash (they are very helpful in this regards). However, I did not deposit any money to bank accounts  because it was just enough to survive and there were hardly any savings. As far as tax returns are concerned, I've not yet applied for that as in India, the tax returns will be filed only after March.

Please let me know my options.


----------



## mitulpatel (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you get the VISA? 
Please let me know as I am in Similar situation..



Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> More or less my situation is also same .
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

dont claim points for years which you dont have enough proof and problem solved.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

dear folks.... I have offer letter, reference letter, and pay slips for every month... my salary was paid in cash and was also out of tax slab... so cant produce tax docs or bank statements... are offer letter, reference letter and pay slips sufficient...In addition to this I can get salary certificate as well... am not claiming points of experience.. please guide me.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> dear folks.... I have offer letter, reference letter, and pay slips for every month... my salary was paid in cash and was also out of tax slab... so cant produce tax docs or bank statements... are offer letter, reference letter and pay slips sufficient...In addition to this I can get salary certificate as well... am not claiming points of experience.. please guide me.


Hi mate,

till the time you dont claim points for it, its all good for you buddy.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Than you sameer...my agent is now saying that u will face problems and it does not matter if you claim points or not.. And the documents i gave him are nothing...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> Than you sameer...my agent is now saying that u will face problems and it does not matter if you claim points or not.. And the documents i gave him are nothing...


As sameer said it should be ok but you got positive skill assessment on the basis of your experience. But if DIBP is not convinced with your experience then there is a question mark on skill assessment as well...provide them all documents what you can...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear danav_singh....I have offer letter, pay slips for every month, reference letter, relieving letter...

I have only these documents


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

hi,
I got +ve skills assessment with a detailed service letter. Except for that particular doc i dont have any of the docs to prove that i worked for that 1 year period which im claiming points. I worked in India and my salary was below tax scale ,so i dint have have any tax file.And also they paid my salary in cash.will it be a prob during my visa stage??


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

path_prasanna for getting assessment from ACS only reference letter on company letter head is sufficient.. but for next stage I also have only offer letter, reference letter, payslips and relieving letter... and without these documents I don't have any other. in addition I am not claiming any points


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> Dear danav_singh....I have offer letter, pay slips for every month, reference letter, relieving letter...
> 
> I have only these documents


Hi,

I guess you are already sitting on 65 points without even claiming points for your work experience. So during the time of filling your EOI you will give your work exp as "NOT RELEVANT". Though you are not claiming the points for your exp but you show them your work details withe the docs which you have (offer letter, pay slips for every month, reference letter, relieving letter...). 

By showing these docs in advance CO should not ask for the extra documents....now why i am saying this, because CO/DIBP is concerned only for what you are claiming points for. They want you to show the exact details which you have entered while filling an EOI.

Your agent is a moron and frankly speaking you dont need an agent if you are already in this forum

Go ahead with your visa process and all the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

path_prasanna said:


> hi,
> I got +ve skills assessment with a detailed service letter. Except for that particular doc i dont have any of the docs to prove that i worked for that 1 year period which im claiming points. I worked in India and my salary was below tax scale ,so i dint have have any tax file.And also they paid my salary in cash.will it be a prob during my visa stage??


HI,

kindly elaborate more on "service letter", which service letter you are talking about??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

even I am thinking of same about agent but cant do anything as he had signed a contract with me and cant step back from that otherwise I will face legal issues...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> even I am thinking of same about agent but cant do anything as he had signed a contract with me and cant step back from that otherwise I will face legal issues...


Who's your agent?? I meant to ask yaxis, wwwcis or ????

Regards
Sameer


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

she is lady in oceanic


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

dear path_prasanna ..thank you sir for your reply... can you please elaborate what is service letter


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

my agent asked me today to bring copy of database of company where there is my records stored but company simply refused by saying its against company policy


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

path_prasanna

isn't your salary mentioned on reference letter ...??


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

raman15091987
nope.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

didn't you received any slip while getting salary? as in my case every month I was given cash salary along with travel allowance mentioned on that because in my job I need to visit locations..
all these salary and allowance are mentioned on that slip which were signed by authorised person of finance department.. then that slip also have company official stamp..


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

why don't you try getting salary certificate as am also researching on that document.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

yes that right in most of the cases... but try for salary certificate...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

path_prasanna said:


> raman15091987
> nope.


Hi,

You should go to your employer and ask him/her to provide you in writing on their letter head that you have been paid in cash every month with a proper breakdown of your remunerations.

Also, request them to make a salary breakdown of one month each from every quarter and get the same printed on their letter head and stamped duly by your employer and attach those as well with your file.

If you submit these two docs it will suffice your purpose.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> dear folks.... I have offer letter, reference letter, and pay slips for every month... my salary was paid in cash and was also out of tax slab... so cant produce tax docs or bank statements... are offer letter, reference letter and pay slips sufficient...In addition to this I can get salary certificate as well... am not claiming points of experience.. please guide me.


I am so surprised to see that you literally have every document required by DIAC and yet behaving as if you have got nothing and on top of that you are NOT even claiming points...

I feel like banging my head !!! :frusty: :doh:

Go thru the forum and see how many of them got grant providing little prove of their work experience and that too of which they were claiming points for ...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear nonee17...

sir the fact is that no body wants to take any risk and don't want to get spoiled any chances as the whole process is very time consuming and very frustrating...It has nothing to feel like banging head rather to keep ourself on safe side... I think that is the only purpose of this forum... to clarify our queries.

My apologies if said something wrong or offended some body.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

My wife has been working in a small company - paid in cash - and doesn't come under tax slab. we are claiming points for her experience. She is an engineering graduate from a reputed university and started working in a start-up that is established now with multiple large contractors.

We don't have the pay slips or bank statements - would this effect our application ?


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

I am also in similar situation (Salary paid in cash under tax limit, so dont have ITR). Anybody got grant aftre submitting letter from employer stating salary was paid in cash and no PF deduction. It would be great if anyone can provide sample letter for the same


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I have got a CO contact today (3-April-2019) for providing third party documents for employment proof for my first company (from 2010-20111). In that company I was paid my salary as cash in hand and there was no PF and tax deduction. Since I wasn't under tax slab, I did not file my ITR also for year 2010 and 2011.

*What should I do? Can I submit an affidavit from employer stating that I was paid in cash without PF deduction ? Someone has any template for such affidavit?
*


CO Request Details: 

Evidence of employment

Position: Software Engineer
Employer name: XXX
Date from: 01/04/2010
Date to: 13/06/2011

Please also provide additional evidence including but not limited to;
Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
Taxation Documents;
Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees.



*NB: I still have 75 points (which I claimed), if they remove this experience from my total experience (I should have done that in EOI and Visa application). 
Is there anything that I can request them to no to consider this experince ..like that by providing any self declaration?*



Thanks
Anu


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

+1

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

The only transaction that happened is between you and your employer.
For 3rd party proof:
1. Should be available in your transactions , that is, bank, ITR, PF. Etc 

2. Should be available in your employers transactions. 
Now not sure how this would be available and recorded and any of those reflect you directly( your name ) during that transaction. Could be in terms of bank transaction, income tax, some other 3rd party recorded declaration done by your employer during 2010-11 which proves that you were paid for your service. ( I highly doubt if such transaction would exists and even if does , your employer would be willing to share )


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

What if I submit an affidavit stating that my employer paid cash in hand ?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

In case of financial transaction , they would want factual data that proves it. Affidavit would be something similar to a claim but I suppose factual data like form 16, ITR, providence fund , something that back dates the transaction to the claimed period of exp.

You could provide an affidavit but highly doubt the CO accepting it and may still require third party proof of transaction.


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

But if they can ignore that experince , I am still have 75 points and all third party documents for other experience claimed. Is there anything I can ask CO to consider this??


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

I understand dear. But during EOI you have already claimed for the same and so you currently cannot ask the officer to drop that experience since that is the claim with which you received invite And now if you ask to drop that experience, the invitation would be unjustified.

Talk with your employer and see if they could provide any such evidences that proves your salary payment.


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

ok Thanks


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

anoopc said:


> ok Thanks


Sorry couldn’t help you out fully to get you out of your problem. I hope you could get something substantial and be able to provide it and get your grant.
Cheers


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

No worries.

few more queries..

1. Where can I found some sample affidavit for cash in hand payment?

2. In a worst scenarion, Can I withdrew my visa application and create a new EOI without showing this experience as irrelevant ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

My humble opinion would be to get professional advice from a mara agent.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Very complex situation. Since you have mention this period in the application and the given fact that CO has considered it, it might be critical to show some sort of evidence otherwise worst case scenario you might face a 3 years ban for providing misleading information


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Getting paid in cash isn't an issue, but it is reasonable to expect that you would have bank statements showing salary credit.

In most jurisdictions even if you are below the lowest income tax threshold, you can/should lodge a tax return. Can you still do that?

Here is an excerpt from a visa refusal decision in March 2019:

"_..payment in cash does not support the veracity of the
applicant's employment claims as these must be able to be tested by additional supporting
evidence which is verifiable, for instance bank statements, consolidated tax statements or
monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) issued by the provident fund.."

So getting an affidavit to confirm you were paid in cash may not go far.

I second you seeking the advice of a reputable MARA agent.

Worst case you withdraw this visa application, and go through the process again. Well, the truly worst case would be you getting a visa refusal / visa refusal for providing false or misleading info which carries a potential ban on applying for another visa for 3 years._


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

If it is a normal visa refusal (due to point claim or something ), will there be any ban for 3 years?

can I still lodge another EOI and proceed?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Even if you were paid in cash do you have no payslips? Where did your money go? did you not deposit it?

It will definitely come across as shady or misleading if you do not have any form of income proof.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a CO contact today (3-April-2019) for providing third party documents for employment proof for my first company (from 2010-20111). In that company I was paid my salary as cash in hand and there was no PF and tax deduction. Since I wasn't under tax slab, I did not file my ITR also for year 2010 and 2011.
> 
> ...


Did you have a bank account during that period ?
If so can you get a bank statement ?

Is the company still in existence?
How big is the company ?
How many employees and turnover 
In case of employer verification, will the company back you up ?

Cheers


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

It was a small company with 5 members and I did not maintain a bank account for this salary.
That company migrated to another one (started as a software development company,but now providing various trainings as well) but still I have access to the HR and they will provide the documents on their letterhead. I have recieved payslips (I would say pay vouchers on their letterhead) with salary and designation mentioned. In case of employment verification they will support me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopc said:


> It was a small company with 5 members and I did not maintain a bank account for this salary.
> That company migrated to another one (started as a software development company,but now providing various trainings as well) but still I have access to the HR and they will provide the documents on their letterhead. I have recieved payslips (I would say pay vouchers on their letterhead) with salary and designation mentioned. In case of employment verification they will support me.


As this employment does not provide any benefit to you by way of additional points, there was no incentive for you to fabricate the same

If you are adventurous, you can fight the case successfully 

If I were in your shoes, I would have fought

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I think a CO would find it hard to believe that you worked for 1-2 years without a bank account. Also since you claimed it was a full time position, I think it's hard to believe that you did not pay tax.

An affidavit from your employer won't get you far, anyone can just get someone to write a letter with a company letterhead to say they've been working there, especially since it's a small company, as someone has said before, that is not solid evidence. You could try to submit your payslip and see what CO says - considering you've already paid the visa fees.

Otherwise, I suggest you withdraw application and submit new EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I think a CO would find it hard to believe that you worked for 1-2 years without a bank account. Also since you claimed it was a full time position, I think it's hard to believe that you did not pay tax.
> 
> An affidavit from your employer won't get you far, anyone can just get someone to write a letter with a company letterhead to say they've been working there, especially since it's a small company, as someone has said before, that is not solid evidence. You could try to submit your payslip and see what CO says - considering you've already paid the visa fees.
> 
> Otherwise, I suggest you withdraw application and submit new EOI.


Everything is against him except the fact that he gains nothing by fabricating this experience 

In any crime, the first thing is motive, which in this case is none

That’s why I said that it has a fighting chance.
Of course I have presumed that for all the other experience he has rock solid evidence 

Cheers


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I think a CO would find it hard to believe that you worked for 1-2 years without a bank account. Also since you claimed it was a full time position, I think it's hard to believe that you did not pay tax.
> 
> An affidavit from your employer won't get you far, anyone can just get someone to write a letter with a company letterhead to say they've been working there, especially since it's a small company, as someone has said before, that is not solid evidence. You could try to submit your payslip and see what CO says - considering you've already paid the visa fees.
> 
> Otherwise, I suggest you withdraw application and submit new EOI.






If I withdraw my current appllication and submit new EOI, will there be any issues?


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

NB said:


> Everything is against him except the fact that he gains nothing by fabricating this experience
> 
> In any crime, the first thing is motive, which in this case is none
> 
> ...




Yea correct. I dont want to fabricate any documents (I could have made this experience as irrelevant at the time of EOI, which I did not do as I thought whatever is mentioned in ACS is mandatory to provide)

I have all third party evidence for the other 5+ year assessed experince and still 75 points claim remains valid.

I am ready to fight  but how? that is my question


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

A MARA agent is who you should contact. My suggestion would also be to get any documentation / appreciation etc from any client that you worked with during that time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopc said:


> If I withdraw my current appllication and submit new EOI, will there be any issues?


ACS must have deducted some portion of experience for AQF 
That was before this experience?

Cheers


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

NB said:


> ACS must have deducted some portion of experience for AQF
> That was before this experience?
> 
> Cheers


Yes That was before this experience. Out of total experince with this company, ACS recognized only last 16 months and CO asks proof for this last 16 months. I should have marked this whole experince as irrelevent experince due to lack of third party evidences.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

anoopc said:


> Yes That was before this experience. Out of total experince with this company, ACS recognized only last 16 months and CO asks proof for this last 16 months. I should have marked this whole experince as irrelevent experince due to lack of third party evidences.


Sticky situation =\

Do keep us updated whatever you decide to do, especially if you go ahead with the application


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

I worked with “ABC Pvt Ltd” designated as “Software Engineer” from (DATE) to (DATE)

I would like to highlight a few points related to this particular employment of mine with “ABC Pvt Ltd”.

1. My salary for the whole period of my employment with “ABC Pvt Ltd” was made as cash payment from (DATE) to (DATE) and hence there is no bank statement available with me for this employment.

2. There were no Provident fund (Superannuation) and TDS (Tax Deducted at Source) deduction from the gross salary.


I had uploaded the following documents on immiaccount for this particular company.

1. Roles and Responsibility letter on company letterhead
2. Payslips
3. Appointment letter
4. Experience letter
5. Relieving letter
6. Salary certificate

Apart from the above uploaded documents, I don’t have any other third party document to support my employment with “ABC Pvt Ltd”.

I would also like to inform the department that the 10 points which I am claiming for my work experience would not be affected even if my employment with “ABC Pvt Ltd” is not considered due to lack of third party evidences as I still have beyond 5 years of assessed work experience from another employer.

I hence request the department to make a decision as per the assessment policies.

Declaration:

I, hereby declare that all the available documents submitted in relation to my employment with “ABC Pvt Ltd” are genuine documents and I am not in a position to provide any additional evidences apart from what have already been provided due to their non availability.

Thank you.




NB: I would like to submit a declaration like this , EXCEPT THE RED HIGHLIGHTED PART


Any thoughts would be welcome


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopc said:


> I worked with “ABC Pvt Ltd” designated as “Software Engineer” from (DATE) to (DATE)
> 
> I would like to highlight a few points related to this particular employment of mine with “ABC Pvt Ltd”.
> 
> ...


You have to be more specific 

1.Give reason why no tax was deducted and tax return filed
Give evidence from income tax website rules that you were below taxable limit so was not required

2. Give details that it was a startup venture with very few employees and hence no PF deductions were made. Again give evidence from Indian PF organisation confirming the same

3. Give details of the hr manager who is ready to vouch for you giving his present designation, employer name etc.
4. Make a strong case why you did not have a bank account .
How you lived and managed your day to day payments

Cheers


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

anoopc said:


> What if I submit an affidavit stating that my employer paid cash in hand ?


I got it on letter head of the company stating the employment period & salary was paid in cash. I also attached my bank statements as I used to deposit the monthly salary in my bank account.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

My advise to you is that instaead of dealing this situation by yourself, please do consider getting advise from MARA Agent who can best represent you and present the necessary information for your case.


----------



## chanduvinnu (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi All,

If there is a gap after the graduation and before joining your first job, will there be any questions raised during ACS processing or in any other phase during the PR process?

Could anyone in the forum clarify my concern?

Thanks,
Chandu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chanduvinnu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If there is a gap after the graduation and before joining your first job, will there be any questions raised during ACS processing or in any other phase during the PR process?
> 
> ...


Absolutely no issues

In form 80 you will have to show how you supported yourself during that period, which I presume would be that your parents supported you

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am just wondering, if company was paying you cash in hand then definitely they took signature on some register or any paper that you got your pay of this month to avoid any dispute on later stage. If so then take the scan copy of that period. Then contact to CA to fill back date Tax return of these dates. third one is for PF... took affidavit from company that you were employee from such to such date of this company and they have paid you cash in hand where proof is enclosed as signed papers for every month and they have not opened your PF account.

If company failed to provide or you may say they didn't do anything like that then i also believe so this claim was fake and better to inform CO regarding the same 

Good Luck


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

any update on this ?


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks, Company gave me declaration on their letterhead as salary was paid as cash in hand and there were no PF deductions. I submitted this with a self declaration. I have attendance register entry for that duration and I don't think I can file the ITR for the year 2010-2011 in India now.


----------



## Sahilg008 (Sep 29, 2019)

anoopc said:


> Thanks, Company gave me declaration on their letterhead as salary was paid as cash in hand and there were no PF deductions. I submitted this with a self declaration. I have attendance register entry for that duration and I don't think I can file the ITR for the year 2010-2011 in India now.


May I know what happened after you provided other document from HR. I am also in the same boat but only difference is the cash payment which i had received for the company was the experience ACS deducted.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Do keep us updating regarding this


----------



## Noor3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Looking forward for an update pls. 
Will be very helpful for people if you share what did you submit and what happened to your application then. 

Sent from my CPH1911 using Tapatalk


----------

